# Sarf Wales - where the sheep are



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

available to rent.

(for the authentic local look - an ideal car accessory!)

Anyho.

Who else lives within spitting distance of the countries newest city?
(Or Cardiff for that matter )

I'm 5 miles outside Newport, just so you know


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm in the great metropolis of Bridgend ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

We live in the throbbing place of Tircoed, Pennllergaer if you will ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

You're testing now aren't you! ;D

So you don't enjoy watching football then ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've been to Wales - does that Count?

Spent a weekend in Neath getting told to F off because I was English.

And then getting invited back to the same girl's house for a session with her and her sister.

Lovely place reminds me of home. Except for the F off you're English bit.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> You're testing now aren't you! Â ;D
> 
> So you don't enjoy watching football then ?


So what about the sheep? When do we get to meet them?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> So what about the sheep? When do we get to meet them? Â


ROFL!

I can see a field (which sometimes has sheep in it) from my window at home.

Failing that, leaving a pair of wellies by a lamp post should give some interesting results.
Apparently 

Looking forward to meeting any and all locals (TT owners, not sheep!), but currently feel like a bit of a fraud as I'm desperately racking up miles on my (company) A4 so I can order the TT :-[ :-/

Still. All things being equal, order should go in about end of Jan, and my local stealer is guessing at 8-10 week lead time on a V6 by then 

Now all I need are some visits to customers north of Liverpool.......


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

and i thought you were gonna offer Christmas drinks :-*
OJ of course, get that order in young man ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cardiff and Ipswich, me


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> and i thought you were gonna offer Christmas drinks :-*
> OJ of course, get that order in young man ;D


 

Maybe not Chrippy drinks - but I'm thinking maybe a BBQ at the park in Barry sort of May time?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PS.

any of you lot used Cardiff Audi?

NOT Hartwell Audi (who, IMO, were erm, rubbish, before loosing the Audi Franchise, and got worse).

The 'new' (last few months?) one opposite it.

So far I've been very impressed.

They sorted me with a quick test drive in the 3.2 and 225, and a 24Hr in the 3.2
Sales guys have been most helpful.
But haven't had any actual work done there yet.


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

Another one for Wales. We should all meet up some time ???


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

We should indeed 

Pants (Davies) appears to be from this neck of the woods too.

PS. Saw a very nice Black TT in Newport a coupld of days back - Reg R4 something (was going t'other way, in traffic).
Smart.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Do we have a local rep now?
We need someone to herd the sheep here!! ;D ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Is that a volunteer I hear 

No - don't think we have (yet).

I *would* volunteer, but

a) I'm usless
b) My weekends are stuffed anyway (3 kids - 2 of which live with ex)
c) I'm uselss
d) I'm still driving round in an A4 until the TT is ordered and arrives (should be soon now - only 8.5K miles to go, at about 2K per week....)
e) have I mentioned how useless I am?


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

If we really need a rep, then being the single one then I suppose I have more time. Provided you don't expect mirracles, then I will take it on. Oh no what have I let myself in for. (All subject to me TTR being better soon) - Â£4,615.00 to fix roof and paint!!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> If we really need a rep, then being the single one then I suppose I have more time. Provided you don't expect mirracles, then I will take it on.


STAR you are sir!



> (All subject to me TTR being better soon) - Â£4,615.00 to fix roof and paint!!!


Ouch!


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

What area shall we create then? South Wales? ??? Do you know how many people in our area?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Â Do you know how many people in our area?


Not many but we are all gorgeous!! ;D ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Not many but we are all gorgeous!! ;D ;D


I'll second that


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

8) OK when shall all us gorgeous! welsh people have our first meet. What part of wales are we all from?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I think we all say at the beginning of the thread :

Just suggest away, and we will all post and work it out 
Just cut the rain first please :-/


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

My baby (is that sad) goes in sinclairs for the repairs next Friday and they have told me they need 16 working days to repair it. Surely they could build a new quicker! Shall we meet in late Feb/March. A drive round mid wales would be a bit of fun??


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'm just over the water in Bris'ol but have fond memories of many a TT meet in and around S. Wales.

I'd quite like to tag along if you don't mind me bringing the R32. The TT is currently resting until I get the dashpod fixed and inevitably fall back in love with it.

One Sunday in February would be good for me, if that suits?

See http://www.pointandsquirt.co.uk/roads-wales.html for some suggested roads (thanks to POINT and SQUIRT)

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one fella - I'm sure you would be very welcome! 

Fforest Fawr - nice drive ;D


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

My car goes in on the 23rd Jan for 16 working days. Therefore (everything being equal), the first Sunday I can do is the 22nd Feb. How does that sound to everyone? ???


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> My car goes in on the 23rd Jan for 16 working days. Therefore (everything being equal), the first Sunday I can do is the 22nd Feb. How does that sound to everyone? ???


What is wrong with your car that is going to take 16 days to put right? I know Sinclairs can be slow but....
22nd Feb okay by me!!


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

Got vandalised on new years eve. new roof and frame, bonnet boot and now...............................the dash pod is playing up. 12 days out of warranty!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

22nd sounds good to me too 8) ;D.......................must wash car before then


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

Well 22nd Feb is it then Confirm meeting place nearer time.

Confirmed people so far

Michael (thats me!) - Cardiff
PaulaTT (Pressume Paula?) Bridgend
KCTT (Not a clue!) Swansea?
B3VES (Rob) Bristol
Don't I rec... (Wayne?) Newport

Any more takers???????


----------



## Jonny_Roadster (Jun 16, 2003)

;D me to!! me to!! 8)

Jonny Roadster - Jonny ;D ;D ;D - from Carmarthen


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

It appears that there will be quite a gaggle of gorgeous people on this meet!! ;D


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

We must be able to better than 7! Come on lets find some more. ???


----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

I,m from Caerphilly and would be up for it but I'm off to Dublin for the rugby.

I don't want to spoil the plans but if you want to see us stuffed the match is at 3 o'clock on the 22nd


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

s'a good point POJ.....

On the other hand - the roads will be empty 

anyho - V6TT mentioned in a post that they were near Cardiff - so were is you post in here then?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......here I am! I never check the Events board : Thanks for the link. 

I'm on the outskirts of Cardiff and work in Newport so just let me know where and when we need to meet up.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

no probs 

bizzarely, I live in Newport area and work in Cardiff :-/

Still - might get to wave if we pass each other on the A48! ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

am only a possible now sorry folk, depends on events on Saturday (meet and greet at Pets at Home cardiff if you want to come...........and dig deep) ;D It is totally knackering so depends on what is planned. Will keep watching 8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

22nd Feb fine with me


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

me also.

A4 tho :-/ no TT by then 

not unless I can do some seriously serious mileage in the next 3 weeks and find one to the right spec on a forecourt somewhere.

So that'll be the A4 then 

nice to meet up tho!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Dean, I have seen you fairly regularly blasting around Newport!!

Infact, yours was the first V6 I saw/heard.

You must work near me..


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just a quick note, incase.

If either of the 2 TTs I put a TTOC flyer on yesterday in the PC World / Halfords etc car park on Newport Road yesterday sees this - you are obviously more than welcome to come along! 

PS - One black 180 which looked good, and a silver S-Line, also very nice


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

Well it is a week on Sunday - Picking my TTR up from sinclairs this Friday and have arranged a trip up and around brecon with a lotus guy who frequents up there with club lotus. Will get a plan of exactly (well near enough) and post again early next week. Shall we provisionally arrange to meet in the Quality Hotel carpark, which is on the rounabout at junction 32 off the M4 (Coryton)?

We have definates of

Michael Â (thats me!) Â - Â Â Â Â Â Â Cardiff 
PaulaTT Â (Pressume Paula?) Â Â Â Bridgend 
B3VES Â Â (Rob) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Bristol 
Don't I rec... Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 
Jonny Roadster Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Carmarthen

Possibility

Katherine Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Swansea? 
(I am sure you can make it really!)

Please let us know you still coming 

Now we must be able to get some more. We only have three TT's, an A4 and R32! Where is V6 TT ???

Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Michael - you have IM


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Actually the TT is in the garage and is out of the legal stuff at the moment and as it isn't needed at the moment I don't think I will make it................................sorry I'm sure you'll all do fine. 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......note to self, "I MUST REMEMBER TO CHECK THE EVENTS BOARD MORE OFTEN!" : Â (thanks for the heads up DIRY! Â )

I'll be there. Â Just let me know where and what time. 

Cheers

Dean - Cardiff


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Dean, I have seen you fairly regularly blasting around Newport!!
> 
> Infact, yours was the first V6 I saw/heard.
> 
> You must work near me..


.......I hope I wasn't acting the goat? :-[ :  ;D I was just blipping the throttle I excpect!  I'll keep my eyes peeled for u.......

Cheers

Dean


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

> Sorry 10.30AM Quality Hotel Carpark Junction 32 M4 Sunday 22nd February! See you there.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......excellent! I better get the wax out  ;D

Cheers

Dean


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

I might need a lift in someones car on the 22nd. Went to collect mine from Sinclairs today - what an absolute joke.   Would not accept it and so still in the 1.2 polo! Could be worse though, there was a 3.2 roadster there with significant front end damage.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......sorry to here about your car. Â What's happened to it? Â Mine was from Sinclairs and I thought they were great :-/ Â What do I NEED to know?

If you're stuck give us a shout and I'll happily oblige. I'll bring my new Sony IP1 MicroMv cam along and maybe you could be the director? 

Cheers

Dean


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

Got vanadalised on new years eve. New roof and some bodywork. Been back down this am. It is the worst paint job I have ever seen! If mine not back by the 22nd, then I will be the camera man and director!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

My TT is from Sinclairs. Also always found them to be good. Keep nagging them....

Will also have an empty passenger seat on 22nd if you want to swop cars and experience some nice ladylike driving ;D ;D :


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

All these offers  Maybe I should pish to borrow a v6 TTR


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

Just come back from trial run up and around brecon and sennybridge in the lotus. What a fun car. Looking forward to next Sunday even more now! Did 185 miles today ;D


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

Good news. I'll either have mine back by Sunday or Sinclairs are lending me one! Top ;D

Will all those that are defo coming send me IM. In case there are any last minute problems, I will IM back my mobile number. Would be helpful to include yours in the IM to me.

Also, could you please give me an idea of what time you want to be back in Cardiff, and I can adjust the drive accordingly.

Can't wait ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

What time and where?

I'm going to AmD on Saturday and have promised my girlfriend that it won't be another early start on Sunday. I may have to meet you at lunch time, depending on what the plan is.

I'm also selling my TT and if someone wants to see it this weekend, that'll have to take priority.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

Rob

We are meeting at the quality hotel car park which is on the roundabout at jct 32 off the m4 at 10.30 on Sunday. Hope to see you there.

If you can not make it by then, then maybe you can catch us up later??


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

pls text me your mobile and I'll get in touch during the day re possibly catching up

Have a good one


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

Rob

Here is roughly where we are going. Excuse the spelling in the places

SOUTH WALES TT OWNERS CLUB

SUNDAY 22ND FEBRUARY 2004

Leave quality hotel, turn right through village of Tongwynlais
Join A40 and head north.
Approximately 20 miles, tun left at roundabout (the last one before you enter Beacons) onto A465 to Hirwaun
After Hirwaun turn right at roundabout on to A4059 to Penderyn
Over cattle grid,

Slight detour here I think keep going all the way along this superb road until T-junction. Turn left at junction onto A470. Keep going past Storey Arms and stop at cafÃ© (caravan) on right with superb views over the valley. Coffee Time.

Turn left out of carpark and back onto A470. Turn right back onto the A4059 and enjoy the road again.

Just before cattle grid turn right towards Ystradfellte.
Stop here to regroup if necessary.
Â¾ mile bear left to waterfalls. 1 Mile turn right at T junction.
Slow through Farm.
From here it goes a bit hazy but we need to be heading towards Crai.

We will do a little detour around here somewhere for a fabulous straight! Belt up!!

Eventually we turn left at a T-junction onto the A4215 towards Defynnog.

After Dyfynnog turn right to Sennybridge.
Â¼ mile left turn to Sennybridge
Turn sharp left at Usk Railway pub onto A40

We can stop here for lunch or find somewhere else depending on time.

We are now heading towards Trecastle.

Through Trecastle and look out for right turning to Llywel. Pass church and up hill to dual carriageway (make sure you are on right side of dual carriageway - can be misleading.

Regroup at top of hill by cattle grid if necessary.

(If read flag is flying do not stop and keep your head down - live firing!)
This road has been used on international rallies, you'll soon see why. Please observe the 40 and 30 mph signs. Before of sheep and look out for the tell tail skid marks!

Keep on road to Tirabad.
Slow through Tirabad, turn right at T junction.
Through Cefn Gorwydd.
Straight on at crossroads to Llangammarch Wells.
Â½ mile turn right at crossroads onto B4519 to Upper Chapel.
Turn right at T Junction to Brecon.
Slow through Upper Chapel.
Slow through Lower Chapel.
Slow through Pwllgloyw.
Bottom of hill turn right at T Junction towards Brecon.

Stop in Brecon. From Here we can decide what to do. There is another great run in a circuit or those that want to go home can.

Hope you enjoyed the ride!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Cheers Michael & Paula for a GREAT day out! AWESOME roads and that "shooting range" road/circuit was like a test track! AMAZING, I'm worn out now. ;D.......my V6 has now officially been thrashed


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I wasn't able to make it


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Glad to hear you had a good time 

Gutted I couldn't make it 

Got home from our 'flying visit' oop North about an hour ago.....


----------



## michael_barnes (Jul 17, 2003)

I had a great time. Must do it again soooooooooooooooooooon!


----------



## Jonny_Roadster (Jun 16, 2003)

glad to hear you had a good time 

sorry i couldnt make it  sounds like u had a great day out 

didnt get back from birmingham until early hours of sunday morning - 4am


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Some wonderful roads, really challenging driving, great fun!
Thanks to Michael & Dean. ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

damn i only just heard about this. as your ex rep i'd have loved to attend. someone give me a heads up for the next one!!!!!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Cardiff and Ipswich, me


.......Tim, you did know didn't you (page 1 of this thread)? You're Z is probably keeping you too pre-ocuppied to remember!  

It would be great to get a good mix of car types for next time:

TTC 3.2 - mine
TTR 225 - Michael
TTC 180 - Paula
R32 - Rob
350Z - Tim
TTR 3.2 - ?
TTC 225 - ?
TTC 225 Revo - ?
TTC 225 AMD - ?
Clio Sport 182 - My mate
Celica TSport 190 - My mate
Lotus Elise - Michael's Brother in Law
Boxter S - ?

If driven (fairly) hard, these roads will make it quite obvious how your car handles and it is a real eye opener no matter what your 0 - 60 times are :

Roll on the next time!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> TTC 3.2 - mine *(and DIRY!)*


(hopefully!)

Dean - have you checked your IM recently BTW?


----------

